# front end loader



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone know where you can purchase a front end loader for a 2000 Farmtrac 45. We are in Georgia


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Koyker, woods, bushhog.... they probably all make a loader that would be suitable for you tractor.


----------

